

Scientists inkjet-print adult eye cells for the first time - hack4supper
http://ca.news.yahoo.com/blogs/geekquinox/scientists-inkjet-print-adult-eye-cells-first-time-224438734.html

======
userbinator
> The researchers examined the printer nozzle after printing, though, and
> found that a lot of cells were sticking to the interior surface

All the advances in science and we still cannot figure out how to stop a
printhead from clogging. ;)

